# Neues Bike: RR Race 29 7.0 ?



## MTB_Stefan (17. August 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte mir gerne ein neues Bike zulegen. Z.Zt fahre ich ein Cube LTD 3 aus 2002/2003.
Ich bin auf das Radon ZR Race 29 7.0 gestoßen und habe dazu ein paar Fragen:


Wie unterscheidet sich die Geometrie des Radon 22'' zu einem aktuellen Cube 23'' (siehe Anhang). Welches ist sportlicher, bzw. wo sitzt man aufrechter?
Soll ich das 2012er Modell direkt bestellen, auf das 2013er warten und dann hoffentlich das 2012er billiger bekommen, oder generell das 2013er nehmen.

Hier hat Radon ja einige Änderungen angekündigt: http://www.radon-bikes.de/eb2012-11.htm
Die Gabel wird eine Reba RL (in 2012: Rock Shox SID RL 29 PopLoc) und die Bremsanlage anstatt Shimano XT (2012) dann eine Formula RX Tune.

Welche Komponenten sind besser?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Stefan


----------



## MTB_Stefan (17. August 2012)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das 2012er Modell in 22'' gar nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Oder hat jemand noch Tipps, wo ich das 2012er Modell noch herbekommen kann?

Ist die geänderte Konfiguration an Gabel und Bremse nicht ein Schritt nach hinten? Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. August 2012)

Hi Stefan,

die 29er aus 2012 sind bei Radon schon ausverkauft (bis auf einige wenige), von daher bietet es sich an, auf die 2013er Bikes zu warten. Das ZR Race 29 wird ab Mitte Oktober lieferbar sein.


----------



## MTB_Stefan (17. August 2012)

Hmm und wo gibt es "diese wenigen". Bei euch in Bonn?
Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf die Shimano XT Bremsscheiben gefreut und denke, dass die Formula RX eher ein Rückschritt ist. Abgesehen von dem erhöhten Wartungsaufwand ließt man doch immer wieder was von quitschenden Formulas...

Kommt man im Radoncenter in Bonn vielleicht schon früher an die neuen Modelle, oder sind die auch erst am Mitte Oktober dort verfügbar?


----------



## log11 (17. August 2012)

@MTB_Stefan, ich denke man kann über jede Komponente mal was schlechtes im Netz lesen. Ich kann die Formula RX Tune nicht bewerten aber ich bin heute ein Bike Probe gefahren und da hat diese weder gequietscht noch geschliffen. Und warum soll eine XT Bremse weniger wartungsaufwändig sein?


----------



## MTB_Stefan (18. August 2012)

Wegen dem Hydrauliköl, was bei Magura und Shimano verwendet wird. Formula hingegen verwendet Bremsflüssigkeit (DOT-4), die nach 2-3 Jahren (lt. Hersteller nach 1 Jahr) gewechselt werden muss, da sie Wasser zieht. Wasser verdampft bei Hitze und Luft lässt sich komprimieren, man hat dann bei längeren Abfahrten irgendwann keinen Bremsdruck mehr.

Das würde ich jedoch noch in Kauf nehmen, wenn ansonsten alles passt.


----------



## Hangtime (27. August 2012)

Ja.... aber Moment. DOT bindet das Wasser. Also du hast da nicht plötzlich am Sattel 3ml Wasser oder so. Nur der Siedepunkt von DOT wird herab gesetzt. Bei Öl kann es hingegen passieren das sich ein "Wassertropfen" bildet und es zu deinem beschriebenen Problem kommt. Also sollte hier natürlich auch mal ab und zu das Öl gewechselt werden. Aber versteh mich auch nicht falsch, ich möchte hier nicht sagen dies oder das ist besser. Gewartet werden MUSS beides. Ich persönlich mag auch die Öl-Lösung lieber: Ist wenige giftig auch greift den Lack nicht an.  Im Prinzip haben beide Systeme ihre Vor- und Nachteile. (aber ich würde auch lieber zur XT greifen)


----------



## MTB_Stefan (28. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Das hatte ich mittlerweile nach längerem Lesen einiger Threads auch rausgefunden. Daher gebe ich dir meine volle Zustimmung 

Prinzipiell würde ich auch lieber zur XT greifen, aber ich denke dass dir RX auch eine gute Bremse ist!


----------



## log11 (14. September 2012)

Falls das Thema noch interessant ist......
Heute früh ist das neue ZR Race nun endlich auch auf der Page von http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-5-0_id_21696_.htm#ausstattung  zu bewundern. Ist allerdings erstmal nur das 5.0.

Sieht schick aus das Teil, vor allem die innen verlegten Züge sind löblich.


----------



## Deleted 252741 (14. September 2012)

Kann es sein, dass alle 2013 Radon Bikes jetzt 29er sind? Oder kommt da noch was "normales" in 26?


----------



## log11 (14. September 2012)

@XC-Hero, nö das ist nicht so.
Schau doch mal hier:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Hardtail_id_5223_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Stefan (14. September 2012)

Hab mich dann doch für ein reduziertes Stage 6.0 2012 entschieden. Das war lieferbar und ist auch schon bei mir  Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Trotzdem danke an alle!


----------

